
There’s No Such Thing as a Protest Vote - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/@cshirky/theres-no-such-thing-as-a-protest-vote-c2fdacabd704#.1ut3oehae
======
PaulHoule
This analysis forgets one thing about the actual voting system: the electoral
college.

If you live in a state like New York, California or Kansas that is a "safe"
state, your vote is nowhere neat the margin so voting for Trump or Clinton is
choice C.

Vote for Stein or Johnson and you could legitimize a party that puts pressure
on the system with just 5% of the vote.

If you are in a swing state the argument is different, but in a safe state a
vote for a mainstream candidate you dont believe in is a wasted vote.

